# Buc-ee's Smokers



## dsjones21

Looking for information on price and size of the backyard BBQ pit's they sell at Buc-ee's. I don't have one very close to me to just run down and browse through, so hoping yall will be able to help me out. I wish they had this information on thier web-site, but the don't. Appreciate the help


----------



## william gibbs

I believe they are 16" pipe. It is on the small size for the price. They run over $1200 for a pit. I would look some wheres else, I dont feel they are worth the price


----------



## dsjones21

Thank you WG, that's alot more that I remember them being. Anyone ever buy and use one of their product?


----------



## Crab Trap

I bought one of the trailer pits from them 2 years ago and it cooks good. I made a few modification to it so it would work a little better. I called the factory and tried to buy it from them and i got a better price from
Buc-ees. I added a burner on the neck, increased the size of the upper racks, increased the size of the exterior shelf, raised the spare tire holder and stiffend the wood rack. I need to get it re-painted. I keep it in the back yard and can move it out with the Mule if I need to go cook somewhere. Well worth the money.:texasflag


----------



## Drew_Smoke

You mean a pit (like the fire pits) or a smoker?

I had a custom fire pit made by www.wilkesbadasspits.com they are in Conroe and I believe make stuff for Buccees.


----------



## Scout177

I bought one of their smokers. I think they are made by Old Country. Mine is 20"x36"? Has two slide out expanded metal grills with angle edges in the pit , one in the fire box, heat baffle under grill from fire box, vent pipe entrance is same level as grill, 3/16" steel, two steel wheels, tapped for thermometer and drain, flat warming plate on top of firebox, detachable shelf in front of pit, good air control on fire box and cooks very well. Paid $569. Well worth price.


----------

